# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! Δεν ξέρω τι βιώνω!

## stelios90

Καλησπέρα. Θα παραθέσω εδώ την ιστορία μου που βιώνω τους τελευταίους 2,5 μήνες και περιμένω να ακούσω γνώμες και συμβουλές απ' όσους μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. 
Πέρασα μια δύσκολη περίοδο επίπονου χωρισμού σε συνδυασμό με απόλυση από δουλειά και απότομη αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος (επιστροφή στο πατρικό, μακριά απο φίλους κλπ.). Δεν μπόρεσα να το διαχειριστώ σωστά όλο αυτό κι έπεσα γρήγορα σε κατάθλιψη χωρίς όμως να την αντιμετωπίσω. Επί 3 μήνες περίπου ήμουν με 2 ώρες ύπνο κάθε μέρα και ο εγκέφαλος μου υπερλειτουργούσε σκεφτόμενος τα λάθη, τα άν, τα αρνητικά μου κλπ. Δεν εκτονώθηκα καθόλου συναισθηματικά, τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου και προσπαθούσα με το υπεραναλυτικό μυαλό που έίχα να βγάλω και καλά άκρη. Τα βράδια είχα συχνά κρίσεις πανικού, ταχυκαρδίες και γενικότερα μια συνεχόμενη ταραχή. Προσπαθούσα να σταματήσω το μυαλό μου και δεν μπορούσα. Είχα τόσο λεπτομερή και δυνατή μνήμη που θυμόμουν με κάθε λεπτομέρεια τα πάντα απ' όλες τις στιγμές της σχέσης μου και της δουλειάς μου. Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση ότι ανέβαζα υψηλή πίεση κάτι το οποίο δεν το καταλάβαινα καθώς ποτέ δεν το είχα ξανανιώσει. Ένιωθα ότι το κεφάλι μου θα εκραγεί αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν απλά από τις υπερβολικές ασταμάτητες σκέψεις. Τα βράδια ενιωθα τους χτύπους της καρδιάς στο κεφάλι μου και όχι στο σημέιο της καρδιάς. 

Ώσπου μια μέρα αποφασίζω να πάω σε ψυχολόγο καθώς ένιωθα ότι το κεφάλι μου θα εκραγεί πιο πολύ απο κάθε άλλη φορά. Καθώς ήταν η πρώτη μου το άγχος και η πίεση μου ανέβηκε ακόμα πιο πολύ. Τέλος πάντων, αράδιασα όλα αυτά που είχα να του πω, ασταμάτητα με ροή πολύ γρήγορη που δεν προλάβαινε καν να τα γράψει. Αφού έφυγα, απογοητεύτηκα γιατί περίμενα να αλλάξει κάτι άμεσα, Κι έτσι ξανάρχισε ασταμάτητη ροή σκέψεων, ώσπου τη στιγμή που βγήκα για μια βόλτα και αισθάνθηκα ξαφνικά να σταματούν μονομιάς όλες οι σκέψεις. Παράλληλα συνειδητοποίησα ότι ελαττώθηκε η όραση και στα δύο μάτια. Επίσης ξεκίνησε ένας πόνος στον αριστερό κρόταφο σημειακά και το βράδυ τον ένιωθα σαν κάψιμο. Δεν έδωσα σημασία και ίσα ίσα χάρηκα γιατί περίμενα καιρό να ανακουφιστώ από τις σκέψεις. Την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί ξύπνησα και οι σκέψεις δεν υπήρχαν, ενιωθα ξαφνικα σαν να ήμουν καλά, σαν να είχε ξεχαστεί το συμβάν.. Σταδιακά όμως απ' το βράδυ αρχισαν να ξαναρχονται ώσπου φτάσαν στο ίδιο επίπεδο. Αποφασίζω να πάω μετά από δύο μέρες σε άλλο ψυχίατρο. Μου πρότεινε να γράψω όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις σε χαρτί και θα γίνω καλά. Μάλιστα ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά, πως αν δεν σταματήσουν οι σκέψεις θα σκίσει τα πτυχία του. Γράφω 7 σελίδες και δεν σταματούν ποτέ..ίσα ίσα, πανικοβλήθηκα κι άλλο επειδή δε σταμάτησαν. Από τότε είναι που άρχισαν όλα να αλλάζουν, σταδιακά η όραση μου είχε διαταραχές και παράλληλα νέκρνωναν όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις. Συνειδητοποιούσα ότι δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω καλά άρθρα κι επίσης ότι άλλαζε εντελώς η ψυχολογία μου. Ταυτόχρονα ο πονοκε΄φαλος επεκτείνονταν , ένιωθα τσιμπήματα μουδιάσματα και αύρες.Υπήρχαν μέρες που ένιωθα σαν να μη συνέβη ποτέ το όλο τραύμα, τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα διάθεσης ώσπου έφτασε μια μέρα που ξυπνάω και συνειδητοποιώ ότι είχα απώλεια μνήμης. Σαν να μην είχα σχέση ποτέ..Παράλληλα να αναφέρω ότι ο πόνος συσσωρεύτηκε στο σημείο απ όπου ξεκίνησε. 

Ήταν ότι πιο τρομακτικό. Ενιωθα σαν να είχα χάσει την ταυτότητα μου..Άπό τότε είναι σαν να είμαι εκτος πραγματικότητας και σαν να είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Δεν υπάρχει αίσθηση του χρόνου, είναι σαν να έχει διαγραφεί η βραχυπρόθεσμη μνήμη..σαν να υπάρχει μια ομίχλη που σβήνει την κάθε μερα, σαν να ζω μόνο το τώρα, κάθε τι σβήνει. Όλο αυτό απάλυνε την κατάθλιψη που είχα, το μαύρο πέπλο πάνω απ το κεφάλι μου, την ανηδονία και τη ματαιότητα. Πλέον νιώθω μια απάθεια, ένα flat πράγμα στα παντα. Δεν υπάρχει αγχος, φοβίες, νευρικότητα, μνήμη, πάθη, συναισθήματα. Οι μακροπρόθεσμες μνήμες είανι σαν να είναι παγωμένες, το μυαλό είναι αδρανές δεν κάνει ανάκληση αναμνήσεων, δε σκέφτεται. Είναι σαν να είναι άδειο. Δεν υπάρχει γενεσιουργός σκέψη, μόνο ότι θυμάμαι απ΄το παρελθόν. Αν με αφήσουν μια μέρα σε ενα χώρο δε θα βγάλω άχνα. Δεν υπάρχει φάσμα διάθεσης, σκέψης, φσυιολογικής ροής. Παράλληλα έχουν οξυνθεί όλες οι αισθήσεις. Βλέπω υπεραναλυτικα τα πάντα με κάθε λεπτμμέρεια, ακούω τους παραμικρούς ήχους, οσφρίζομαι τα πάντα από μακριά, αισθάνομαι τις παραμικρές εναλλαγές αέρα και θερμοκρασίας. Ακόμα έχουν χαλαρώσει μύες του σωματός μου οι οποίοι ήταν πάντα σφιχτοί ακόμα και σε περιόδους που δε γυμναζόμουν καθολου όπως μπράτσα και γάμπες. Δεν αισθάνομαι λύπη, αισθανομαι ένα κενό, σαν να μην ξέρω ποιος είμαι. Δεν μπορω να παρακολουθήσω ταινία ή να διαβάσω βιβλίο γιατί χάνω τη ροή καθως δε λειτουργεί η μνήμη αλλα και να μπορούσα δεν έχει νόημα καθώς όλα τα συναισθήματα είναι απενεργοποιήμενα. Είναι σαν να έχει διαταραχτεί όλη η προσωπικότητα μου. Όλα είναι αντίθετα από μένα. Ημουν τέρμα συναισθηματικός και ευαίσθητος και τώρα είμαι απαθής και όταν μιλάω με φίλους προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ να υποδυθώ τον παλιό εαυτό μου. Ακόμα και η σεξουαλικότητα έχει επηρεαστεί..Από εκεό που ήμουν δύσκολος στο να με ελκύσει κάποια σεξουαλικά, πλέον είναι το άλλο άκρο. Από εκεί που είχα υπεραναλυτική λεπτομερειακή μνήμη για τα πάντα δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι έκανα μες στη μέρα. Δεν μπορω να θυμηθώ παρελθοντικά σημαντικα γεγονότα της ζωής μου. Πάω για μια βόλτα και μετά από 3 ώρες μου φαίνεται σαν να πήγα πριν από μέρες ή μπορεί να το ξεχάσω. Παράλληλα δενν νιώθω ποτέ την αίσθηση πείνας ή σκασμού. Έτρωγα αργά και σταθερά και τώρα τρωω γρήγορα. Φαγητά που δε μ άρεσαν μου αρέσουν, ποτά και μπύρα που μου άρεσαν δεν μου προκαλούν τίποτα. Η μουσική δε μ αγγίζει καθόλου, που ειχε τεράστιο ρολο στη ζωή μου. Δεν έχω καν αντίληψη της πανδημίας. Η ανθρωπότητα ζει πρωτόγνωρες στιγμές κι εγώ δεν τις αντιλαμβάνομαι..είναι σαν να είμαι απ' εξω..Δεν έχω αντίληψη των γεγονότων, απλά τα παρακολουθώ ως θεατής και διαβάζω τους τίτλους. Μέχρι και οι κινήσεις μου είναι διαφορετικές, στο πως ζωγραφίζω, στο πως παίζω μπάλα, αρμόνιο. Όλα αυτά έγιναν σταδιακά και ενδιάμεσα είχα πονοκεφάλους, αίσθημα ότι μειώνεται η φωτεινότητα, ότι κάτι συμβαίνει στον εγκέφαλο. Έίχα μ ικρούς σπασμούςσ το κεφάλι, ξξηροστομία, κινήσεις ακαθισίας ή κινήσεις όπου ο εγκεφαλος προσπαθούσε να λειτουργήσει καθώς μειωνόταν η λειτυοργία του. Δηλαδή να παίζω χαρτιά, επιτραπέζι,α η να λύνω σταυρόλεξα. Απλά και μόνο για να την κρατω σε εγρήγορση με κάτι μηχανικό αλλιώς ηταν σαν να μην υπαρχω αφού δε σκεφτομαι. 

Έκανα εννοείται μαγνητική, αξονική και ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα και βγήκαν όλα πεντακάθαρα. Η νευρολόγος στην οποία πήγα 3 φορές εξακολουθεί να μου λεει ότι όλο αυτό προκλήθηκε από την ψυχολογικη επιβαρυνση. Ο καινούριος ψυχιατρς που πήγα μου είπε ότι όλο αυτό ήταν άμυνα του οργανισμού για να με προστατέψει από τον εντονο συναισθηματικό και ψυχικό πόνο. Και για αυτό έκανε shut down ο εγκέφαλος. Έτσι μου έδωσε σταγόνες zanipram. Αλλά εγώ κάθε μέρα υποφέρω και αμφιβάλλω. Είναι δυνατόν κάτι τοσο έντονο, με ολες αυτές τις επιπτώσεις να προκληθεί απλά από τη χημική ανισορροπία του εγκεφάλου? Είναι σαν να μην υπάρχω..Μακάρι να ένιωθα έστω πόνο. Είμαι ένα σώμα που δε νιωθει τίποτα κι ένα μυαλό που δεν σκέφτεται. Κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω θυμάμαι από την αρχή τι συμβαίνει και δε θέλω καν να σηκωθω απ' το κρεβάτι..Επίσης που και που μπορεί να γελάσω ενώ μεσα μυο αισθάνομαι αρνητικά, σαν ακράτει γέλιου. Δεν αισθάνομαι ούτε φυσικό πόνο οπως ασθανόμουν. Δηλαδή όταν μου πήραν αίμα (που κι αυτές βγήκαν φυσιολογικές) δεν αισθάνθηκα καν το τσίμπημα. Επίσης ενώ είχα τριχόπτωση λόγω ξηροδερμίας, τώρα δεν έχω. Τα άκρα των χεριών και των ποδιών φαίνονται μεγαλύτερα απ τη χχαλαρωση των μυών. Ήμουν συμμετέχων σε ένα πρόγραμμα voucher με προγραμματισμό και το σταμάτησα γιατί δεν μπορούσα να εκτελέσω απλά πραγματα τα οποία όχ απλά τα ήξερα αλλά ήμουν και ο πρώτος καθώς η διπλωματική μου βασίστηκε σε αυτά. Οποιος είναι απ εξω δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τίποτα, λέει μια χαρα είσαι. Αλλά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχω καν. Οι αντιδράσεις μου, το τι θα πω, είναι σαν να μην τ λέω εγώ. Τι να κάνω..να συνεχίσω να το ψάχνω με αλλο νευρολόγο η να αποδεχτώ ότι έιναι ψυχολογικό κα ι να δω πως θα παει. Μα δεν τ χωράει ο νους μου..Εγω στη φαση που ήμουν τν καταθλιπτικη΄ήξερα ότι θα χρειαστώ μήνες για να ξεπεράσω τα τραύματα μου, και τωρα δεν υπαρχει τίποτα. Αισθάνομαι οτι δε θα επιστρέψω ποτέ σε αυτ΄που ήμουν..Τις σταγόνες τις παίρνω εδώ και 2 βδομαδες..Παρατήρησα 2 θετικές αλλαγές τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες , ότι αρχίζω κι έχω λιγο αίσθηση θερμοκρασίας κ αίσθημα φυσικού πονου. Αλλα είναι μηδαμινές βελτιώσεις μπροστά στο ότι εχασα το μυαλό μου και τις γνώσεις μου.

----------


## george1520

Όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις τα έχουμε περάσει όλοι.. Όταν η ψυχολογία μας ειναι στα κάτω της τότε το μυαλό βρίσκει ευκαιρία να φτιάξει ιστορίες-προβλήματα-Φ φοβίες για να μας αποσπάσει την προσοχή από το πραγματικό μας πρόβλημα. Καλό είναι να ξανά αρχίσεις ψυχοθεραπεία και να δώσεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου αλλά και στην θεραπεία για να βρεις τις ισορροπίες σου. Δυστυχώς η θεραπεία της ψυχής θέλει αρκετό χρόνο, υπομονή και πείσμα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί..

----------


## mindcrime

Κανε υπομονή καμια εβδομαδα θα γινεις καλυτερα όταν θα σε πιασουν για τα καλα οι σταγόνες

----------


## elis

ορφανοσ πατερασ με 3 κοριτσια να μεγαλωνω κ να δουλευω πωσ θεσ να ειμαι να πεταω

----------


## elis

και θα με κλεισουν κ μεσα μονιμα

----------


## Remedy

στελιο, καλησπερα.
νομιζω ειναι εμφανες οτι ζεις ενα μεγαλο τραυμα.
δεν ξερω αν ειναι φαση αυτη που περνας η καποια συγκεκριμενη παθηση με ονομα, αυτο θα στο πει ο γιατρος. δειχνει να ειναι καποιος μηχανισμος για να ανταπεξελθεις στο στρες που εζησες.
νομιζω οτι θα σου κανει καλο η ψυχοθεραπεια. προφανως δεν αρκει μια επισκεψη οπως κανεις στον γιατρο που γραφει μια συνταγη. 
θελει σιγουρα πολλη κουβεντα και αξιζει τον κοπο να το επιχειρησεις νομιζω.
γιατι δεν ξαναπηγες στον ψυχολογο; ειχες καποιο προβλημα μαζι του;

----------


## stelios90

Καλησπέρα!

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και τις απαντήσεις.
Όσον αφορά τον ψυχολόγο, όχι δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα μαζί του. Απλώς για την ώρα και αυτός σταμάτησε να δέχεται επισκέψεις λόγω της όλης κατάστασης. Επίσης νιώθω πως δε θα βοηθηθώ , καθώς οτιδήποτε μου πει, είτε δε θα έχει επίδραση πάνω μου, είτε θα το 'χω ξεχάσει μετά από λίγο. Είπα ας ξεκινήσω με τις σταγόνες και βλέπουμε. Και αυτός είπε θα στρώσεις, δε χρειάζονται πολλές συνεδρίες. Επίσης, απ' τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει ροή και συνέχεια σε τίποτα πάνω μου, πως είναι δυνατόν να με ξεκλειδώσει;

----------


## stelios90

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Μίλησα με τον ψυχίατρο και μου είπε πως στην προκειμένη φάση δε βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Να συνεχίσω τις σταγόνες και να κάνω πράγματα συνέχεια όσο μπορώ και θα δω σταδιακά βελτίωση. Μετά το πάσχα μου έιπε να πάω να με δει.

Επίσης μου έχει κολλήσει ότι λογω του σημειακού πόνου που είχα, ο οποίος ήταν και καυστικός στον κρόταφο (δλδ όταν κοιμόμουν απ'την αριστερή πλευρά την ένιωθα πιο καυτή)πως έπαθα κάτι σε κάποια αρτηρία που δε φάνηκε στις εξετάσεις..Ακόμα στ ίδιο σημείο ένιωσα ενα τσικ σαν να είναι μες στο κεφάλι το οποίο ακόμα το ακούω όταν σφίγγω τα δόντια. Σαν να είναι κάτι σε σπασμενο. αποκλείεται δλδ να έπαθα κροταφική αρτηρίτιδα ή απόφραξη στην καρωτίδα;. Βέβαια η νευρολόγος ήταν κατηγορηματική ότι δεν έπαθα τίποτα και σχεδόν γελούσε με όλα αυτά. Πιστεύετε έχει νόημα να κάνω κάποιες περαιτέρω εξετάσεις είτε καρδιολογικές είτε triplex κλπ για να μου φύγει και αυτό ; ή άδικα τα λεφτά; Μου τριγυρνάει αυτή ή 1 στο 1.000.000 καθώς τα συμπτώματα είναι τόσο έντονα που αφορούν όλο το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα.

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι,
> 
> Μίλησα με τον ψυχίατρο και μου είπε πως στην προκειμένη φάση δε βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Να συνεχίσω τις σταγόνες και να κάνω πράγματα συνέχεια όσο μπορώ και θα δω σταδιακά βελτίωση. Μετά το πάσχα μου έιπε να πάω να με δει.
> 
> Επίσης μου έχει κολλήσει ότι λογω του σημειακού πόνου που είχα, ο οποίος ήταν και καυστικός στον κρόταφο (δλδ όταν κοιμόμουν απ'την αριστερή πλευρά την ένιωθα πιο καυτή)πως έπαθα κάτι σε κάποια αρτηρία που δε φάνηκε στις εξετάσεις..Ακόμα στ ίδιο σημείο ένιωσα ενα τσικ σαν να είναι μες στο κεφάλι το οποίο ακόμα το ακούω όταν σφίγγω τα δόντια. Σαν να είναι κάτι σε σπασμενο. αποκλείεται δλδ να έπαθα κροταφική αρτηρίτιδα ή απόφραξη στην καρωτίδα;. Βέβαια η νευρολόγος ήταν κατηγορηματική ότι δεν έπαθα τίποτα και σχεδόν γελούσε με όλα αυτά. Πιστεύετε έχει νόημα να κάνω κάποιες περαιτέρω εξετάσεις είτε καρδιολογικές είτε triplex κλπ για να μου φύγει και αυτό ; ή άδικα τα λεφτά; Μου τριγυρνάει αυτή ή 1 στο 1.000.000 καθώς τα συμπτώματα είναι τόσο έντονα που αφορούν όλο το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα.


Γιατί ο ψυχίατρος είπε ότι δεν θα σε βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία??

Εγώ προσωπικά φίλε δεν πήρα χάπια (αν και κάποια στιγμή μου είπε η ψυχολόγος ότι χρειάζομαι αφού είχα πιάσει πάτο) και με την ψυχοθεραπεία στάθηκα στα πόδια μου. Αυτά που περιγράφεις στο πρώτο σου ποστ τα είχα όταν περνούσα κατάθλιψη.

----------


## stelios90

Ο γιατρός είπε ότι στην προκειμένη φάση ας αφήσω τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή να κάνει τη δουλειά της. Ίσως επειδή είναι νωρίς ακόμα και δεν τον ακούω για να βοηθηθώ από ψυχοθεραπεία/κουβέντα. Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το πως τα κατάφερες χωρίς αγωγή. Όλα αυτά που σου περιέγραψα δεν σε έκαναν να τρέξεις για αγωγή; Εννοώ, είναι πολύ έντονα για να σε αφήσουν να είσαι λειτουργικός. Και όταν αισθάνεσαι ότι εχεις ένα βουνό μπροστά σου ν ανεβεις για να ξαναφτάσεις στο μηδέν (αφού είσαι στο μείον) αυτό σε κάνει να θες να επιστρέψεις όσο πιο γρήγοραν γίνεται. Εσύ πως το αντιμετώπισες συνολικά; Πέρα από την ψυχοθεραπεία, πως αντιμετώπισες τη νέα σου καθημερινότητα και γενικά τι συμβουλές σου 'μειναν γενικές που ίσως μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν;

----------


## george1520

Είμαι της άποψης πως η φαρμακευτική αγωγή μόνη της δεν κάνει δουλειά.. Το ιδανικότερο είναι ο συνδυασμός ψυχοθεραπείας και χαπιών (ε αν χρειάζεται).
Πως τα κατάφερα? Ψυχοθεραπεία 2 χρόνια όπου εκεί συζητάμε τα πάντα.. Από το πιο χαζό μέχρι το πιο σημαντικό γεγονός που γίνεται μέσα στην βδομάδα. Τον πρώτο καιρό έγραφα σε ένα χαρτί τι θα συζητήσω μαζί της γιατι είχα ανάγκη να σωθω, δεν άντεχα όλο αυτό που ζούσα.. Φοβόμουν τα πάντα, δεν ήμουν στο παρόν, με ενοχλούσαν οι ήχοι, με τρόμαζαν οι φωνές, ότι δεν ήταν στην θέση του μου προκαλούσε άγχος, δεν ήθελα κανένα κοντά μου και κάθε βράδυ έκλαιγα γιατί φοβόμουν..
Άρχισα να διαβάζω για το τι είναι κατάθλιψη και κατάλαβα πόση δύναμη έχει το μυαλό και τι ζημιές μπορεί να προκαλέσει όταν χάσεις τον έλεγχο.. Πάντα είχα στο μυαλό μου πως όπως και να νιώθω, όσο χάλια ψυχολογικά και να είμαι στο κρεβάτι δεν θα μείνω για κανένα λόγο.. Το κρεβάτι ήταν μόνο για ύπνο το βράδυ.. Το πιο δύσκολο στάδιο για μένα ήταν να φέρω το μυαλό πίσω στην πραγματικότητα και να αρχίσω να ξανά ζω την ζωή μου και όχι να λειτουργώ μηχανικά.. Με βοήθησε πολύ μια άσκηση που μου είχε πει η ψυχολόγος την οποία έκανα 3 φορές την ημέρα (αν θες στην λέω).. Τι άλλο? Πείσμα!! Κάθε μέρα ήμουν χάλια, κάθε μέρα πονουσα και κάτι αλλο (ψυχοσωματικα) αλλά πεισμωνα και έλεγα ότι δεν θα το αφήσω να με νικήσει. Πολλές φορές με νικούσε αλλά δεν σταματούσα εκεί. Άρχισα να αγνοώ τους ανθρώπους που με έφεραν στην κατάσταση που ήμουν (γονείς), έκανα στην άκρη φίλους - γνωστούς που ήταν τοξικοι και κάθε μέρα δούλευα με τον εαυτό μου (και την ψυχολόγο) για να γίνω η καλυτερη εκδοχή του εαυτού μου.

Αν θες κι άλλη βοήθεια κάνε μου συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## stelios90

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές..Ναι πες μου την άσκηση αν σου είναι εύκολο. Το θέμα είναι πως εγω νιώθω ένα flat πράγμα στα πάντα. Ούτε να κλάψω μπορω ούτε να φοβηθώ, απλώς θυμάμαι έτσι αχνά και πολύ μακρινά τον παλιό μου εαυτό και την παλιά πραγματικότητα. Δεν είναι οτι έχει διαστρεβλωθεί μόνο ο εαυτός μου αλλά και η πραγματικότητα γενικά, όλη η αντίληψη..Έχουν εξαλειφθεί και τα πιο μικρά χαρακτηριστικά του εαυτού μου (φοβίες, άγχη, νευρικότητες, πόνοι, περιέργειες). Και στην ψυχολόγο να πάω αισθάνομαι ότι δν θα εχω τι να πω, αφού είναι σαν να έχω μια μόνιμη ομίχλη στο μυαλό μου που οταν με ρωτήσει πως ηταν η εβδομάδα θα της πω δεν θυμάμαι. Θα πρέπει κάθε μέρα να γράφω τι έκανα..Πως αντιστρέφεται όλη αυτή η συνεχόμενη παγιωμένη αίσθηση απώλειας βραχυπρόθεσμης μνήμης..και όσον αφορά τις μακροπροθεσμες και αυτές μου φαίνοντα σαν να συνέβησαν ππριν από παρα παρα πολλά χρόνια.
Εμένα δε μου βγαίνει να κάθομαι στο κρεβάτι..απλώς είναι σαν να είμαι ενα ρομπότ, να κάνω τα πάντα μηχανικά απλά για να τα κανω..είναι σαν να έχω αλλο μυαλό, αδρανές που δε λειτουργεί , δεν κάνει συνειρμούς, δε θυμάται, δε σκέφτεται..Και νιώθω ότι δε θα χει νόημα ότι και να μ πει η/ο ψυχολόγος αφού δε θα το συγκρατήσω..Επίσης είτε βγω εξώ για βόλτα είτε όχι είναι το ίδιο..δε μου προκαλεί κάτι η φύση, ο αέρας το να ξεσκάσεις που λέμε.. Ξεκίνησα σιγα σιγα να διαβαζω και ν κανω σεμιναρια ονλαιν κρατώντας σημειώσεις για να βρω δομή, μεθοδικότητα και να φτιάξω μια συνέχεια. Μα πως είναι δυνατόν να επηρεάζονται τόσο οι γνωστικες λειτουργίες, νιώθω σαν να χω χάσει το IQ μου.. Τι άλλες άσκησεις ή δραστηριότητες σε βοήθησαν; Εννοώ δεν ξέρω για την ώρα τι θα μ βοηθήσει καθώς έιμαι εκτός εαυτού και πραγματικότητας..και είναι νωρίς να δω τι επιδρά θετικά και με καλυτερεεύει και τι όχι. Έκανες συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα στν ρουτίνα σου κάθε μέρα για να είσαι σε εγρήγορση; Επαιξε καθόλου ρόλο η σωστή διατροφή και σωστές ώρες ύπνου; Για παράδειγμα πριν το πάθω που ήμουν στο αγχος στις κρίσεις πανικού και στν κατάθλιψη την αρχική ήμουν με 2 ωρες ύπνου και ετρωγα ελάχιστα..τώρα κοιμάμαι κανονικά και τρωω πολύ καλύτερα ασχέτως που δε ν ιώθω ποτέ αίσθημα πείνας ή κορεσμού..πως γίνεται να πέρασα σε χειρότερη νοητικη κατάσταση αλλά κάποια πράγματα όπως ύπνος, φαγητό, να καλυτέρεψαν; Επίσης, έκανες καθόλου γυμναστική ή εστω περπάτημα/τζόκινγκ; Σαν ασκήσεις μυαλού τι προτείνεις;

----------


## george1520

Σαν ρομπότ ήμουν και εγώ.. Έκανα τα πάντα μηχανικά γιατί έπρεπε.. Έβγαινα στην αυλή και ενώ είχα τόσα πράγματα να δω γύρω μου δεν μου προκαλούσε τίποτα συγκίνηση.. Απλά περπατούσα..
Τότε είχα θέμα σοβαρό με το στομάχι μου και έτρωγα ελάχιστα, πιεζα τον εαυτό μου να φάει.. Μετά το γύρισα στο να τρώω τα πάντα και συνέχεια.. Το μυαλό έδινε εντολές "πρέπει να φας" και εγώ έτρωγα έτρωγα..
Γενικά η γυμναστική ήταν πάντα μέρος της ζωής μου αλλά όταν έπεσα σε κατάθλιψη την έκανα στην άκρη, δεν είχα δύναμη, δεν με ενδιέφερε, κουραζομουν εύκολα και γενικά ήθελα απλά να είμαι κάπου μόνος χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα. Ενώ ένιωθα έτσι πεισμωνα και προσπαθούσα, έβαλα το περπάτημα στο πρόγραμμα μου, την μουσική και σταμάτησα να διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο για τις αρρώστιες.. Σημειωνα τι έκανα καθημερινά για να τα συζητήσω με την ψυχολόγο, τις έλεγα τις φοβίες μου και γενικά την σχέση μου με την κατάθλιψη.

Η ασκηση:

Κάθεσαι κάπου, τα πόδια πατάνε στο πάτωμα, η πλάτη ακουμπάει πίσω (για να νιωθει ασφάλεια το σώμα) και κοιτάς σε ένα σημείο. Λες 5 πράγματα που βλέπεις, 5 που ακούς, 5 που νιώθεις.
Πχ. Βλέπω 1 μπλούζα, βλέπω 1 παντελόνι, βλεπω 1 κάλτσα, βλέπω 1 μπουκάλι, βλεπω 1 πορτοφόλι.
Ακούω τα πουλια, ακούω τα αυτοκίνητα, ακούω την μητέρα μου στην κουζίνα, ακούω το ac, ακούω την τηλεόραση.
Νιώθω τον αέρα του ac, νιώθω ζέστη στα πόδια, νιώθω το μαξιλάρι στην πλάτη μου, νιώθω τα πόδια μου να αγγίζονται.
Μετά λες 4 πράγματα που ακούς, βλέπεις και νιώθεις (συνεχίζεις να βλέπεις στο ίδιο σημείο, δεν αλλάζεις στάση), μετά 3,2,1.. Μετά μετράς αντίστροφα από το 10 μέχρι το 0.. Αυτό το έκανα 3 φορές την ημέρα.. Βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου να είναι εδώ, στην πραγματικότητα, να παρατηρεί, να ακούει, να νιωθει..

Υπάρχει ακόμη μια άσκηση αλλά κάνε αυτή πρώτα είναι η καλύτερη.

* Η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθήσει.. Δώσε της μια ευκαιρία.. Απλά χρειάζεται χρόνος και υπομονή.

----------


## stelios90

Καλησπέρα φίλε και χρόνια πολλα!
Σε ευχαριστώ για την άσκηση, την έχω ξεκινήσει και την κάνω 3 φορές τη μέρα. Επίσης , σύντομα θα ξεκινήσω και ψυχοθεραπεία. Μπορείς να μου πεις και για τη δεύτερη άσκηση που έκανες ;

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπέρα φίλε και χρόνια πολλα!
> Σε ευχαριστώ για την άσκηση, την έχω ξεκινήσει και την κάνω 3 φορές τη μέρα. Επίσης , σύντομα θα ξεκινήσω και ψυχοθεραπεία. Μπορείς να μου πεις και για τη δεύτερη άσκηση που έκανες ;


Καλησπέρα... Σε βοηθησε? Η δεύτερη ασκηση είναι η καλύτερη για μένα.. Αυτή την κανω όταν έχω άγχος, όταν δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά και γενικά θέλω να ηρεμήσω τον εαυτό μου.. Αυτή καλό είναι να την κάνεις λίγο πριν κάνεις την άλλη που σου είπα. Φέρνει το μυαλό σε ηρεμία.
Κάθεσαι ακριβώς όπως την άλλη άσκηση.. Πόδια στο πάτωμα και πλάτη να ακουμπάει κάπου έτσι ώστε το σώμα σου να νιωθει ασφάλεια. Εισπνοή (μετράς από μέσα σου μέχρι το 3), εκπνοή (μετράς από μέσα σου μέχρι το 3) και σταματάς (μετράς από μέσα σου μέχρι το 3). Το μυαλό σου θα είναι καρφωμένο στους αριθμούς και δεν θα σκέφτεσαι τίποτα άλλο.. Μόνο το μέτρημα.. Θα δεις πως όταν κάνεις την άσκηση θα νιωθεις ότι φεύγει ένα βάρος από πάνω σου.. Εγώ για να είμαι συγκεντρωμενος έχω τα μάτια μου κλειστά.. Το πόσες φορές θα το κάνεις, θα το δεις από μόνος σου. Εγώ με 5 φορές (την φορά) είμαι εντάξει.
Έχει κι άλλες πολλές ασκήσεις, όταν θα πας ψυχολόγο ζήτησε του να σου πει. Έχει κι άσκηση η οποία σε βοηθάει να κάνεις ένα πρόβλημα στην άκρη και να μην σε απασχολεί την δεδομένη στιγμη, μια άλλη που λες μια λέξη και ηρεμεις.. Μίλησε τα μαζί του γιατί κάποιες ασκήσεις είναι καλο να γίνονται μετά από ένα διάστημα ψυχοθεραπειας.

----------


## stelios90

Oκ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Σε διάρκεια δεν είδα διαφορά, αλλά στιγμιαία όταν την κάνω νιώθω ένα θετικό συναίσθημα, οπότε νομιζω θα με βοηθήσει σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## george1520

> Oκ. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Σε διάρκεια δεν είδα διαφορά, αλλά στιγμιαία όταν την κάνω νιώθω ένα θετικό συναίσθημα, οπότε νομιζω θα με βοηθήσει σε βάθος χρόνου.


Χαίρομαι που βοήθησα.. Θα δεις αλλαγές και με την ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Potnia

Ξεκίνησα να σου γράψω κάτι για να σε βοηθήσω δεν ξέρω από που ν αρχίσω. Εδώ και 5 χρόνια τη ζημιά μου την έκανε εμένα η ίδια η ψυχανάλυση βιωνω ανυπαρξία. Αλλού εγώ αλλού ο εαυτός μου. Νιώθω σα ζωντανή νεκρή. Δεν έχω σκέψη δεν έχω πρόσβαση στις αναμνήσεις μου. Σαν να μην γεννήθηκα ποτέ. Δεν βιωνω δεν ακούω τη φωνή μου. Δεν δημιουργώ αναμνήσεις όλα είναι ίδια. Η Ζωή τρέχει χωρίς εμένα. Είμαι απ έξω και την παρακολουθώ. Έχω χάσει κάθε όρεξη για δημιουργία για έκφραση. Δεν είμαι εγώ. Με κοιτάζω στον καθρέπτη και δεν με βλέπω. Αν ήσουνα όπως εγώ θα σου έλεγα ότι ήδη δεν είχες καλή αίσθηση του εαυτού σου. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν καλά εδραιωμενος. Τα θέλω σου οι ανάγκες σου. Σίγουρα εσύ μέσα σου δεν ήξερες καλά τον εαυτό σου. Οι πολλές σκέψεις αυτό δείχνουν. Ήρθε και κάποιος σε τραυμάτισε με κάτι που σου είπε και το πίστεψες και έφτασες μέχρι εδώ. Εγώ αυτό έπαθα. Από την ψυχανάλυση. Με δυελυσε. Εγώ λοιπόν θα σου πω μακρυά από ψυχολόγους ψυχίατρους κλπ. Κάτι που με βοηθάει παραπολυ εμένα είναι να συγκεντωνοναι στους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που περνάς. Πάρα πολύ. Πρόσεχε που θα πέσεις αν επιλέξεις ψυχολόγο. Δες μέσα σου αν υπάρχουν πράγματα που κουβαλάς και δεν είναι δικά σου. Δεν μήπως κουβαλας ότι δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να υπάρχεις ως εγώ. Δες το είναι σημαντικό αυτό. Μήπως σε μπλοκάρει αυτό. Αν το κουβαλάς να ξέρεις δεν είναι δικό σου αλλά αυτό σου κάνει τη ζημιά. Ο εαυτός μας ο αληθινός μας εαυτός ποτέ δεν θέλει το κακό μας. Συγκεντρωσου προς τα μέσα και πες αλλά να το εννοείς ότι αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου. Άκουσε τις ανάγκες του. Ο εαυτός μας θέλει αγάπη. Και συμπόνια και κατανόηση και καλά λόγια. Αλλά να τα εννοούμε. Κι ότι κουβαλάς από άλλους πέταξε τα γρήγορα. Σε νιώθω ειλικρινά γιατί εγώ το περνούσα πολλά χρόνια. Μέχρι που ανακάλυψα αυτό που σου είπα. Ότι η θεραπεύτρια μου μου είχε φορτώσει οτι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να υπάρχω ως εγώ. Και ένα σωρό άλλα. Και έχω ξεκινήσει να φτιάχνω σιγά σιγά. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι είσαι απλά ένας εγκέφαλος που έχει μπλοκάρει το λειτουργικό του. Θα φτιάξει. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Γράψε μου πως πας.

----------


## giorgos panou

φιλεε Στελιο το θεμα με καθηλωσαι! αληθεια ηταν πολυ παραξενα και ανατριχιαστικα μερικα απο αυτα που εζησες.Πρωτη φορα τα ακουω να τα εχει περασει ολα αυτα καποιος ανθρωπος στα καλα καθουμενα,χωρις δλδ να εχει υπαρξει πριν κατις . Στο λεω κι θελω να το ξερεις οτι ειχα καπωτες εναν φιλο μου οπου μας περιεγρφαφε παρα πολυ ομοια πραματα, συναισθηματα με τα δικα σου αλλα αυτος ειχε μολις παθει ατυχημα(τρακαρισμα)με βαριες κρανιοεγκεφαλικες κακωσεις και για πολλα χρονια ο κακομιρης τιρανιοταν, ειχε πολυ ιδια με εσενα προβληματα.
Αυτα που περιγραφεις σχετικα με το οτι νιωθεις μερικες φορες ενα απολυτο κενο, οτι δεν θυμασαι τυποτα παρα μονο το παρον,οτι οι αισησεις σου γινοντε πολυ καλες ,ολα αυτα φιλε μου δε ξερω αν το γνωριζεις αλλα ειναι ασκησεις που κανουν στον διαλογισμο και μαλιστα στα τελευταια και δυσκολοτερα σταδια του, οπως αυτα που κανουν οι σαουλιν.Ειδικα εκει οπου λες οτι δεν πονουσες, οτι ενιωθες πραγματα που πριν δεν τα αντιλαμβανοσουν, αν το ψαξεις λιγο ειναι μεγαλο επιπεδο του διαλογισμου, πολλοι το πρσπαθουν για χρονιανα το κανουν και εσυ τα κανεις κατα λαθος!!! Θ σου ελεγα να το ψαξεις λιγακι το θεμα φιλε Στελιο, διοτις εαν απο μια τυχαια σοκαριστικη σου στιγμη καταφερνεις να μπορεις να εχεις τοσο τρομερο ελεγχο σκεψης και τοσο μεγαλες ικανοτητες καλο θα ειναι να επικοινωνησεις με ανθρωπους που ξερουν απο αυτα.
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι απο την στιγμη οπου πηγες σε νευρολογους και σου ειπαν οτι δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα με φλεβιδια ,αρτιριες κι τετοια ,θα σου λεγα λοιπον να ακουσεις το τελευταιο ψυχειατρο σου, και να κανεις υπομονη.Διοτις το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε, αυτες οι σταγονες αργουνε να δρασουνε, και δεν εχουν δραση τετοια οπου θα την αισθανθεις εμπρακτος. Ομως ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο ισως απο τα καλυτερα για τετοια προβληματα και οχι μονο για την καταθλιψη δλδ.
Υπομονη !! πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη φιλε μου στο τονιζω διοτις καταλαβα οτι βιαζεσαι να δεις γρηγορα αποτελλεσματα και δυστυχως στα θεματα της ψυχικης υγειας ειδικα σε αυτα που αναφερεις θελουν αρκετο χρονο.

----------


## peter84

> Είμαι της άποψης πως η φαρμακευτική αγωγή μόνη της δεν κάνει δουλειά.. Το ιδανικότερο είναι ο συνδυασμός ψυχοθεραπείας και χαπιών (ε αν χρειάζεται).
> Πως τα κατάφερα? Ψυχοθεραπεία 2 χρόνια όπου εκεί συζητάμε τα πάντα.. Από το πιο χαζό μέχρι το πιο σημαντικό γεγονός που γίνεται μέσα στην βδομάδα. Τον πρώτο καιρό έγραφα σε ένα χαρτί τι θα συζητήσω μαζί της γιατι είχα ανάγκη να σωθω, δεν άντεχα όλο αυτό που ζούσα.. Φοβόμουν τα πάντα, δεν ήμουν στο παρόν, με ενοχλούσαν οι ήχοι, με τρόμαζαν οι φωνές, ότι δεν ήταν στην θέση του μου προκαλούσε άγχος, δεν ήθελα κανένα κοντά μου και κάθε βράδυ έκλαιγα γιατί φοβόμουν..
> Άρχισα να διαβάζω για το τι είναι κατάθλιψη και κατάλαβα πόση δύναμη έχει το μυαλό και τι ζημιές μπορεί να προκαλέσει όταν χάσεις τον έλεγχο.. Πάντα είχα στο μυαλό μου πως όπως και να νιώθω, όσο χάλια ψυχολογικά και να είμαι στο κρεβάτι δεν θα μείνω για κανένα λόγο.. Το κρεβάτι ήταν μόνο για ύπνο το βράδυ.. Το πιο δύσκολο στάδιο για μένα ήταν να φέρω το μυαλό πίσω στην πραγματικότητα και να αρχίσω να ξανά ζω την ζωή μου και όχι να λειτουργώ μηχανικά.. Με βοήθησε πολύ μια άσκηση που μου είχε πει η ψυχολόγος την οποία έκανα 3 φορές την ημέρα (αν θες στην λέω).. Τι άλλο? Πείσμα!! Κάθε μέρα ήμουν χάλια, κάθε μέρα πονουσα και κάτι αλλο (ψυχοσωματικα) αλλά πεισμωνα και έλεγα ότι δεν θα το αφήσω να με νικήσει. Πολλές φορές με νικούσε αλλά δεν σταματούσα εκεί. Άρχισα να αγνοώ τους ανθρώπους που με έφεραν στην κατάσταση που ήμουν (γονείς), έκανα στην άκρη φίλους - γνωστούς που ήταν τοξικοι και κάθε μέρα δούλευα με τον εαυτό μου (και την ψυχολόγο) για να γίνω η καλυτερη εκδοχή του εαυτού μου.
> 
> Αν θες κι άλλη βοήθεια κάνε μου συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις.


Ακριβως όπως το περιγράφεις, απορώ με αυτό που του ειπε ο γιατρός οτι δεν θα βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία κ να αρχίσει φάρμακα! Όλοι μετά από ακραία τραυματικά βιώματα (χωρισμούς , απολύσεις, ψυχολογική κακοποίηση από γονείς κλπ ) κάποια στιγμή π ηρεμεί η ένταση στη καθημερινότητα βγαίνει όλη αυτή η ψυχολογική εξουθένωση με αυτά τα συμπτώματα, κ η λύση είναι ψυχοθεραπεία κ αντοχη στη κατάσταση με την οπτική οτι είναι παροδική. Δεν είναι στομάχι να πάρουμε χάπια σαν μοναδική λύση

----------

